
You may not actually own your Bitcoin - YeGoblynQueenne
https://theconversation.com/you-may-not-actually-own-your-bitcoin-legal-expert-107307
======
Someone
_”lack of legal protection could further diminish the tokens’ value,
particularly if it stops financial concepts such as trusts or securities being
applied”_

I also see advantages. If you don’t own bitcoin, money converted into bitcoin
is free from taxation, so if you do work in return for bitcoin, you don’t have
to pay income tax over it, if you sell stuff in exchange for bitcoin, there’s
no sales tax, if you give the keys to your bitcoin to your heirs, there’s no
inheritance tax, etc.

That could make bitcoin very, very popular.

Because of these, I doubt the idea will hold in court.

